# does everyone use expensive gear ?



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I like reading all the tackle topics in the forum , and see an awful lot of expensive rods and reels come up for sale as well...but
does everyone use and spend big dollars on their gear ? ....i know that using quality gear just feels so much nicer , the smoothness and the lightweight reels and rods just feels so nice....but
there is no way i can afford , even if i had the $$$ , the gear that some of you people buy - i mean $300 - $500 for a reel then $150 - $350 for a rod...geeez , all my gear added up doesn't equal the cost of one outfit !!!!....
I don't spend more than $100-00 for an outfit - and they feel smooth as silk - so i can only guess how the dearer stuff is to use...like yesterday , i picked up another shimano 6" 6 ...3 to 5kg xts ? rod and sedona 2500 outfit for $98-00 , and still not sure if i paid to much - it is silky smooth - and does the job...
i just want to know what do pay for a good outfit - do you use it - is it a rare purchase - am i missing something ? 
-


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob , i believe your perfectly right , i remember when i was a little younger and doing triathlons and cycle road racing , i had a perfectly adequate reasonably cheap but functional smooth bike and i was doing reasonably well with it and winning some races, so i decided if i could do this on my old cheapie what would i achieve on a top of the eline custom made machine with the best gear on it . So i had one made for me ,The answer absolutely nothing , my time trial times were much the same and i was still being beaten by the same people , but i FELT good on it , and i think thats what its all about , you wont Do better , but you'll FEEL better


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

I started fishing at 4 yrs old with a borrowed el cheapo rod from the old lady who took me fishing every weekend, and age 10 received a $50 shimano combo of SANTA I had been eyeing of in the local tackle shop. By age 16 had progressed to $150 shimano combo's that served me well for years with care and regular maintenance. My progression into fishing predominantly with plastics has seen me hand the old rods down to my five children and put some research and time into picking out two quality rods G-Loomis one light for bream work and a slightly heavier model for flatties and everything else estuary and inshore based at around $500 each. I have a Stella 1000 which I alternate between these rods at around $900 depending where you buy it is money well spent, his reel will handle most fish I have found, I have landed seriously large flatties, snapper and a jew 75cm on this reel and my heavier loomis. With proper care and maintenance it will last my lifetime and be handed down to one of my kids. My wife has the same set up. Cheaper gear will do the job and if looked after generaly last as well. I personally found cheaper gear to be a bit heavier and as I only fish plastics was wearing on my wrist and starting to cause a little sorness after a full days fishing, I can jig my Loomis Stella combo's all day and no sting in the wrist at the end. But over all it comes down to personal choice and finances. It's also a bit like the locker room "who's got the biggest!", like the bream comp fella's and their boats.
if you could pick up a quality rod and reel second hand in top nick I'd suggest having a good think about it.

Tight Lines Catch Ya on a Plastic!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah rob, i avoid the jarvis walker and et combos but im not sure a 300 reel is much better than an 80 dollar reel.the things i think are most important for not skimping are good leader,  a good net and chemicly sharpened hooks.

i also buy cheap phones and cameras as ive wrecked a few. again i cant really fault the pics from a 140 dollar canon

cheers pete


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I spend enough to enjoy what I'm doing.

I could get more expensive gear than I have but I'd want to know that it was going to improve my fishing/yakking experience before I lay down the cold hards.

With the change I buy beer


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

It really depends on the fish and the environment - my gear is pretty good stuff on the reel front as it cops a flogging as its always getting a soaking in the salt and I'm generally chasing Kings off shore......... so it does get a battering at times. I have not serviced this gear professionaly for over 18 months and its still doing good - so hopefully it will keep on lasting. But for other species in a less harsh place - well you just dont need it....

I got most of my gear OS too when the US$ was simialar to the Aussie $ - so got it cheap (er) :lol: :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

personally i fish mainly with an almost $400 combo.....doesnt mean i payed that for it!
i only get my rod and reels if they are on sale. so if i dont need anything too bad i hang out for the complete angler sales, i got a daiwa procaster reel for 50 bucks a couple of sales ago, i went to complete angler the other day for plastics and they had them on the shelf for $199  , and the rod that i got, i got it at the last complete angler sale, it is a pflueger trion (non split grip) i picked this up for $59, price tag on it said $200 and that matches really so really, my "expensive" combo cost me $110.
also at hte last sale i got a penn pursuit that retails for around $160ish for $39. not too bad i think.
so i fish with pretty good gear but i wouldnt spend anywhere neer $400 on a combo.........probably because i cant :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell yeah it's worth it.
I've gone from cheap to exxy in 18 months and everytime I upgrade I can feel the diference.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I tend to like using boat rods when in the big blue, and for that I have a $150 one and a $50 one. I cant really tell the difference except one of the eyes broke on the cheaper rod (only a cheap fix, but it still broke).
I have a TLD25 reel on the expensive rod and I have a cheap spinning reel on the other one. I really have no problems with either most of the time, but if I hook a marlin or something like that I really would prefer it to be on the TLD25 for ease of use.

Really I dont see the point in the really expensive stuff. I have a few expensive lures, none have ever caught me a fish. I have a few cheap ones ($3-$4 each) and they have netted me more than their share.

Price is not the determining factor on whether it works.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know Rob, some people buy a new kayak every few mounths.That I can never understand. ;-) :lol: .


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

I have always been one to spend only what I need to, to achieve a result. Usually avoiding the cheapest and the most expensive gear.
I like quality and appreciate a well engineered product that works well and lasts with minimal maintainence.
I started or I should say restarted fishing only a year ago, with a couple of shimano catana rods with shimano sienna and sahara reels. These outfits cost me aroud $100 each. They worked ok but had a problem with wind knots. I worked out that spending a few more $$ initially could have avoided this. The type of fuji guides used on these cheaper rods are too close to the rod and the line as it loops off the reel on a cast, slaps the rod slowing it down and causing a bunching at the first runner. Also the reels I had didnt lay the line back on the reel as good as some of the more up market ones.
So now I am still using the sahara on a Penn 3to 5 kg pinpoint tournament rod with 6lb fireline and the latest upgrade that just works beautifully is a Shimano stradic 1000 reel, ($200), on a Flueger Trion 2 to 4 kg rod with a spool of 4lb fireline and a spool of 2 lb fireline.
For the bigger stuff I still use a Shimano catana 5 to 9 kg rod with a Penn applause 4000 reel and 15lb super braid. I use this outfit mainly to troll offshore or when after something bigger. 
I have found it more necessary to spend more on the lightest outfit.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Meh. Some people like the new gear, it makes them excited to use it every time they go out. Some people like me don't really care, and just wanna catch fish with minimum money. Some people reason that they need a new kayak every 2 months because the previous one didnt do something right. People are different, each to their own


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the good gear... but that is mostly looking at it in the shop window. I have a wide range of gear to cover most types of fishing and the times I bought the best I could have paid off. 40 years ago I bought Mitchel 499 spinning reel and a Len Butterworth 12ft blank that set me back most of my summer holiday earnings but I am still using them both today. I thought it would be good to give it a bit of rest to make it all last longer and bought a cheapish combo that started to make weird grinding noises the first time it went near salt water. I pulled them both down to the last nut and bolt for a service and the old reel was still pristine and the cheapie was already corroding.

That said I just don't have the ready to buy a megabucks reel now though I do need to get a new 1500 for my Ian Miller Raider...

John


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

They way i fish a 100 shimano combo will catch just as many fish as a million $$$$ rod and reel.
i dont know how true this is but i heard that all shimano spin reels are basicaly the same inside except for the expensive ones are built with better bearings and bushes etc to achieve the smooth feel.
anyway i think ill stick to the cheap to mid range rods and spend my money on terminal takle :lol:


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

I have found that if you want 10% better quality in your gear you will pay 100% more, i use a g.loomis diawa combo at around $700 for soft plastic fishing.fantastic feel but it is not 7 times better than the pflueger trion combo i use on my yak that cost $89 on sale at rays outdoors. IT pays to have the best jig heads and leader ( lost a huge snapper at the side of the yak once to a ceap hook that snaped in half)   an old indian saying, good thing no cheap, cheap thing no good :lol: :lol: regards slider.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have mainly cheaper combos but I have some expensive baitcasters matched to some expensive rods. When I asked the question about baitcasters everyone said go expensive as it will be easier to learn and less hassle. 2 years on and I still cant cast more than 10metres with the bloody things, but they are real nice to catch fish on. Nothing above $100 in my spinning reel and rod range and I only have one custom made Loomis by Gra to match my fuego that set me back a mortgage repayment or 2.

Different strokes for different folks I guess. If I could afford to I would have a few more expensive rods and reels, but I already have enough so whats the point until some bugger up. Bring on the $950 handout I say.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really.

Having said that, I buy according to my priorities/budget. If having the best of the best was my priority, that's what I'd be doing. The good gear is definitely well made and nice to use. I know guys that buy $30 combos, use them for a few months, fill the freezer with fish and then do the same again in a year's time when the gear cracks up....which it does. Really depends on your priorities I think.

Whatever floats your boat as they say.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

My most expensive reel is a Shimano Symetre but I crap myself everytime I take it on the yak. I would not want anything more expensive than that out on the wobbly, even though I picked it up for a good price - $105. Feels fantastic and I love it, but my sienna and slade would probably catch just as many fish. I wouldnt buy real cheapie reels but any shimano above around 60 bucks I dont think you can go wrong, but then I dont target things like spaniards etc. My rods are tsunami bullseye graphite rods picked up for about 50 bucks each and they are awesome. As someone mentioned tho, dont skimp on the terminal tackle. Cheap line and hooks will end in tears


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Rob - most of my outfits cost between $50 and $150. They are perfectly functional and have accounted for some stonker fish out of stinkies and yaks. I have 2 more expensive $400 set ups that I bought "cause I had to have them."
They've not caught anything larger or more special than their functional cheaper cousins.

Gloss and Brand Names don't catch fish - Fisherman do! ;-)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

In terms of buying tackle, I feel that there is one analogy that is particularly relevant; it's like buying a car (particularly reels). Your choice has to be suited to your purpose, realistic (budget wise), smooth, good warranty and aesthetically pleasing. You can either spend a little or a lot, and can buy an 'all rounder' or a setup to suit a number of different applications.

Buy the best gear you can afford, and you'll usually be rewarded for your decision with a lighter, stronger, longer-lasting product with a better warranty. This better gear doesn't necessarily make you a better angler, but it does make the experience a lot more comfortable and therefore enjoyable, plus it should vastly out-live the cheaper gear.

Personally, I'm slowly upgrading all my rods to Nitros. I save every cent I earn until I can afford them, then find a reel to match and save for that (no point spending big on a rod to match it up with an inferior reel). Even if you have to save that extra couple of weeks, I reckon it's worth the wait. They're moderately expensive, but beautiful to use and carry a lifetime unconditional warranty, which in itself (IMO) justifies the extra $200 - $300. These rods will literally last me a lifetime.


----------



## Robbo107672 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have just bought a really nice Daiwa reel & rod for plastics after using $100 combos for a long time and having caught some great fish on them. It does just come down to how it feels to use, I might catch more fish if I put the money into other things but the enjoyment of using the new set up is magic. Get the best you can afford and no more, then you'll be happy.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

mmm...it seems as though "if you can afford it , then get it" is the general concensus...and alot of remarks about terminal tackle being more important than outfit - which is a given - my 6 yr old daughter gets good bream on a $12-00 kids outfit from k mart , washed down after every use - it still works great...
I am pretty sure that i won't be buying any gear that costs more than i currently allow per outfit , which is $100-00...only have 4 kayak outfits , all very similiar , all bought on special , with 4lb , 6lb , 8lb and 10lb fireline...all 6ft 6 to 7ft...3 are 2-4kg , 1 at 3-5kg...thats $400-00 worth...damn spending that much on only 1 reel or rod !!...i'm really happy with all the outfits and never lost a fish due to hardware failure - but don't fish for kingys either!! :shock:

and noted about "the kayak" changing...thing is , i havn't lost money in doing so - mostly a small changeover fee or purchased others at bargain prices...now keeping my stealth angler 10 footer for solo estuary/fresh work , and a viking tempo 2 soon and adding a motor for longer trips to keep health problems at bay.....i have been a kayak whore....i've now found the best that suits me...yay.  ..now i have 2 outfits per yak , i won't be buying any more .... ;-) 
unless someone wants to lend/give me an outfit that i could never afford so i can see what the difference is!!


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

I usually spend about $250 on a reel and about $150-$250 on a rod to get gear that performs to my likings these days. I started on cheap gear ($60 combo) and found it failed from regular use. I moved up to the next level of gear ($150 combo) and and found it did the job for a couple of years. As my skills progressed and I started to target specific species of fish, I found that I preferred to spend a bit more to get gear to get better drags and tighter tolerances, lighter more responsive rods and better quality line. Once I used to fish with a $2 /300yd spool of mono, now I prefer a $40 / 150yd spool of braid. I do believe it helps me fish better as I can cast lighter lures further and have better "feel" through the rod and reel to the fish I hook. If I was in a better financial position, I would probably spend more on better gear but I aint so Im not!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

If you want expensive gear, just keep an eye out of the fishing forums, there are always someone selling good stuff second hand. Just make sure you know the new price, then set your price threshold and stick to it. Mine is I never pay more than 50% of new price for 2nd hand gear.

Then of course always buy when specials are on!

When (if) the dollar recovers I'll go back to buying overseas for half the price charged in Oz!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> If I was regularly targeting big kingies, or large pelagics though, I strongly suspect that it might be a different story.
> 
> Red.


A Curado or Abu Revo would be more than adequate for the task, and really only just above mid range prices.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Wasn't Paulo's Marlin caught on mid range tackle ?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I think price is relative.
You could go to a tackle shop and get a bargain on a $400 reel maked down to $200, but for that same $200 you could hit Kmart on a 25% off sale and get 4 ok reels or you could turn up at a garage sale and pay $30 for a rod reel combo that 6 years ago sold for $500.
If you have the coin to spend, spend it!!
It's like cars, a cheap one will get you from A to B, an expensive one will do the same, but a lot more comfortably!!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

If bait fishing for bream I always grab a 20 dollar rod, its a wilson surecatch. Great flexy tip caught hundreds of bream, there you go something cheap.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive broken the bank plenty of times, did I need to though?

My first graphite combo is still my favourite, rod cost $150 and reel $100. I was happy with Penn tackle at K Mart sales until I used something of quality but oh, dont get me started on braid. I took my staff member for a troll on the Outfitter today and lent him my Heartland / Tierra combo, having never used braid or quality components he was quite amazed he could even feel the weed on the lure... He didn't catch a fish though! :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a shed full of loomis, sage and millrods fishing rods, and stradic, twin power and sustain reels - all top end gear with nothing under the value of $700 (in combo form)which I use for all my boat fishing.

I also have a shed full of the cheap stuff like berkley drop shots and shimano catana's rods fitted with $50-$60 sienna reels that I use on the kayak (I dont belive in expensive gear for kayak fishing)

It doesnt matter if its a $100 combo on the yak, or a $1800 combo for the boat, I catch just as many fish on both, and with proper care, they all will last a long time. I still have my very first two reels which are both single bearing jobs worth $10 each at the time still going strong.

Im not saying that the very cheap nasty crap works well, or is worth buying, but simply making a point that you dont need to spend a fortune to catch fish.

Brands tend to make a fisherman these days, not the fish that are caught. Just take a look at any fishing magazine nowdays - the photo is more orientated toward the rod the fish was caught on rather than the fish itself


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I just bought a Shimano Twinpower C5000FC for my Nitro Distance Spin Magnum Butt, thats just under $1000 for the combo, and strike me down if it's not worth every damn cent!! Its the smoothest reel i've ever used, and the combo together is just fantastic!


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

My most expensive rod and reel comes too just under $200 for the lot, i have to say its much better to use this than my old $60-$100 combos however this was a presant from the missus, i normally just get a $100 dollor combo from K-mart when they have their 25% off sale, i dont think the fish care what you drag them in on


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to the office  

From L-R

DAiwa Saltiga Z4000 - Nitro God Zilla

Daiwa Certate 3000 - Nitro Magnum Butt

Daiwa Sol 2000 - GL2 Loomis

Shimano Twinpower 8000 HG - Daiwa Monster Mesh Jigging

Daiwa Morethan Branzino - Nitro Viper


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to my garage


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought nearly all he reels at about 40%-50% less than what they cost at the moment......when the dollar was weak (US)... so pretty happy with that - probably wouldnt have been able to afford them otherwise.... :lol: :lol:

Oh and I must say drunken - ebaying also took its toll :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It all depends on what you are using it for too I guess. For trolling from the yak, I use a cheap combo. For casting 2g lures as far as I can into tight spots amongst the snags all day, hundreds and hundreds of casts... I prefer to be using the best I can justify.
A better combo will generally not catch you more fish, it just makes it easier and more fun to do so. I love just winding my TDA4000, you can hear the gears meshing like the old straight cut gearboxes you could get for the rally minis.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Like others, I think it comes down to what you are using it for.

I mainly lure fish for bream (from my yak).

Was catching some and losing some, getting wind knots and having trouble getting my lures into snags.

Used a mates more expensive gear resulted in less problems and better quality fish, mainly due to more accurate casting, haven't looked back since.
Also I think it gives you a better chance against those once in a lifetime fish. Think bream gear V's a 1m Mulloway - that 5-10% better gear (that cost heaps more) might just make the difference.

Look back over your time fishing, what do you remember? Those moments that hinge on a knife edge are what makes fishing special for me. For those moments, I want good gear.


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm just using a couple of cheap Jarvis Walker combo's.

A little regular maintenance and they serve me well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Kayak fishing is pretty much a way of life for me - as far as past-times go, it's practically all I do. When I started out yak fishing I figured that low to mid range inexpensive gear was the way to go. The more I've devoured the sport, the more my attitude has changed. I'd have a very hard time going back to much less than the sort of quality I've become accustom to in Nitro rods (it's not just how they perform, but also how they hold up to the treatment I give em), and am now in the process of updating my reels, 1 overly-expensive Diawa at a time (Certate 3500HD being my next upgrade).

Given I head out as often as I do, I have no problems parting with copius amounts of hard-earned cash. But for sure, there's no reason why it can't be done with cheaper gear.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mixed bag for me. My heavy gear is pretty expensive but reliable and really easy to pull to bits. My snapper gear is cheap and nasty and breaks down quickly for a full lube:

Trinidad TN-40N Tcurve Deep Jig 400 Overhead
Saragosa 14000 Tcurve Deep Jig 400 Spin
$25.00 Jarvis Walker Regal 3500 on 6-10kg Daiwa Procaster

Then there's the other stuff like GPS, sounders and Sharkshield - Thats where the $$$ really start adding up.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for me its a balance of quality, cost and how often I'm using it.

I've spent a bit more on gear that I use often (2-4kg rod / 2500 size reels) and gone the cheaper stuff for the stuff I use less (heavy gear). However my 'good' gear is still only $150 reels and $100 rods - not the $900 rods and reels that some others use.

I also have a hefty mortgage, family and other commitments so spending huge wads of cash on fishing gear (even though it would be nice) is simply not in my priorities. If I was a richer or more carefree(ie single) man then maybe so, but at this stage of my life theres other things that the $ go towards such as keeping a roof over our head.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got a mixed bag of gear that I've accumulated over the years (everything from 37kg standup gear to a 6wt fly rod with at least a dozen combo's in between) - there's not a fish swiming in our waters that I couldn't tackle with something thats in my shed.
In general you do get what you pay for - maybe not always in how the gear feels in your hand, but certainly in how long it takes before it needs fixing or replacing.
And I make that call simply through my own experience. Cheaper gear is great, serves a purpose for a while, but only a while.
In my opinion, I'd rather fork out big bucks for example a very good 1000 sized reel (stella/certate etc) and enjoy its performance for many many years, than to find myself buying an 80 dollar reel every year or two.
Its not easy to stomach handing over the coin at the time, but you'll not regret it (unless SWMBO finds the receipt).
However, always let common sense prevail and don't over stretch yourself. Its only fishing.
Smeg.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

its pretty safe to assume then , that a few of the great akff communuty are getting around in kayaks that are worth less than the rods and reels that they carry on them....!!!  
thats not including the lures , gear and electronic gadgets...which is a totally different story - and can be accumalated over time , so its not usually a big one off spend.... 8) 
all i can say is WOW... :shock: 
It does make me want a great outfit or 2 though....maybe one day i'll splurge , but not today


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

I stick to the cheaper stuff for bait fishing, just the ever popular shimano bait runners x3 and shimano snapper special rods x3 but for lures and plastic ive got 2 custom rods which i just got and 2 luvias customs but im to scared to take them into PPB cause if they go over the side ill drown trying to find them lol.

cheers
Tim


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Caught my very first fish on a cork handline, with old man family friend in row boat off Balmoral NSW. On and off fishing as a hobby for 30 years and then spent thousands on gear but always bargains, cheapies and intermediate priced items. I would like to go back to basics and use very simple gear. I believe fishing success has much more to do with tides, time spent on the water, technique, knowledge, skill, fresh bait, luck and everything in between. Marketing strategies are the same around the globe, the expensive stuff won't necessarily yield the results but the manufacturers will lead you to believe that. Back to basics is my hope and wish.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I didnt realize how hard yak fishing can be on your gear. I am starting off with cheap combos to start with until i learn not to dip my reel into water and paddle my yak through low branches. I also love how you can buy a pretty good looking rod at K Mart for $16. I do like their 25% sales. If I broke a $16 rod, no big loss, If I broke a $300 rod?????

Geoff


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got a black queen I picked up at Kmart in a 25% off sale, 2-4kg fibreglass spin for about $18. Its as sloppy as a piece of cooked spaghetti, reasonably heavy (compared to a graphite rod) but geez it casts well and plays fish well to! I use it on my yak when going for small fish like bream where I am casting. I love it. Its not a patch on my Wilson live fibre (my real bream rod) but its still good enough!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> its pretty safe to assume then , that a few of the great akff communuty are getting around in kayaks that are worth less than the rods and reels that they carry on them....!!!


For sure Rob. The camera gear I carry is more expensive than most fishing kayaks, let alone the rods, reels, tackle and even apparel. The yak I use ain't cheap, but the cumulative total of what I carry on it easily exceeds the price of the yak.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Nah not everyone uses expensive gear - but if you use cheap gear you have to not care what others think when you turn up at the meetings!
I have a mixture of old, cheap and decent gear. The catana shimano flick stick is my most expensive and also favourite combo.
The flick stick is used for almost EVERYTHING now. I flick solid lures further than most beach anglers can hurl their filthy pilchards. (And receive filthy looks when I have fun bringing in the little *****'s as they put up a good fight my 4 lb rig. As they stand around holding their poles... ;-) )
Otheriwse I use:
the "top of the line" $60 jervis walker boat combo is fine for the bigger fish I have gone for.
the $80 aldi overhead, which is nice for towing big lures in the hopes of something bigger still.

I now am almost exclusively using good braid line on all my outfits. 400 m of braid line and a decent lure on my ALDI "CRANE" special costs more than the rod and reel.

in short: *Try and buy at least 1 decent flick stick.*


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh and the people who laugh at you using cheap/old gear at the start of the day will only be humbled (hopefully pissed off!) if you manage to surpass their catch rate! :lol: 
Now thats a great reason to stay cheap!


----------

